# 'Shelby Made' Abraham & Strauss "Flash" Cigar Tank Motorbike



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 19, 2021)

This machine came out of a small Long Island auction, likely never left NY after being sold
Sold by the Abraham & Strauss department store in Brooklyn, the parent company / location that ultimately came to be known as Macy's. 

Had a couple folks ask for more photos, once I get it in hand and clean her up a bit I will improve on these limited views. 

I'm putting together the picture in my mind a bit but any insights are welcome.


----------



## oldspoke (Jul 19, 2021)

Nice score - Way to find them !


----------



## jimbo53 (Jul 26, 2021)

Beautiful bike! Any idea what year?


----------



## lgrinnings (Jul 26, 2021)

Chainring appears to be Emblemesque?


----------



## Blue Streak (Jul 26, 2021)

December 1925




September 1930




September 1931




September 1933


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 27, 2021)

As always @Blue Streak you come with the goods! Thank you! 
That Dec. of '25 advert may be the ticket! 
That 'motorbike' the young man in the lower left corner is riding is the closest depiction of the A&S Flash I've seen! 
I got the ol' boy home and just added the serial no to the Shelby serial list, its an early one in that iteration for sure. 
I believe the serial reads "A6430"


----------



## SKPC (Jul 27, 2021)

If .*..A6430:  *then it is the 1st "A" serial number with the shorter 4-digit (not 5) serial number I have seen thus far.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 27, 2021)

A photo in better light -


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 27, 2021)

I'm fairly certain it is "A6430"


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Aug 1, 2021)

Got a break in the weather that let me snap a few good photos of this machine this afternoon.


----------



## biker (Aug 6, 2021)

That bike is hot.


----------



## Billythekid (Aug 7, 2021)

When are you gonna bend that rack back in to shape?and I thought I told you no more fattys!!


----------

